# The Cattle Farmhouse - March 2016



## The_Derp_Lane (Mar 10, 2016)

Hillbilly Farm, part 3. Decided to name this house seperetely. 

So back to the first derelict house i've ever been inside. Thought it was the end after the last visit over the summer, but going over the barbed wire and the "CCTV" sign. I saw my opportunity again. 

History: Old Farmhouse, abandoned shortly after the war, until the landowner kept it in his possession before his death in 2014. He used to keep his cows around the house and inside it, hence, the bucket forged in the little room on the right as you get in. The table in the dark room is the only missing object I could see here, found it odd to see an old pub door leaning on the stairs. The house's contents are a mystery to who lived there before it was occupied by cows. 

Pretty much captured everything with the camera, and got access to all the barns. 





[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Cattle Cottage by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Thanks for looking.


----------



## pizzapie (Mar 10, 2016)

interesting find, some good shots


----------



## tazong (Mar 10, 2016)

Some nice photos bud with some intresting graffiti - can just imagine you walking round the corner - seeing the grim reaper with that message - i bet tht the look on your face would have been pricless.
lol


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Mar 10, 2016)

tazong said:


> can just imagine you walking round the corner - seeing the grim reaper with that message - i bet tht the look on your face would have been pricless.
> lol



Ah, that wasn't there on my first visit two years ago. Could sort of imagine it. :swoon:


----------



## smiler (Mar 10, 2016)

You weren't tempted to have a quick spin on the cycles then Dauntless? I enjoyed your reports and pics from here, Many Thanks,


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Mar 10, 2016)

smiler said:


> You weren't tempted to have a quick spin on the cycles then Dauntless? I enjoyed your reports and pics from here, Many Thanks,



Thanks Smiler, Maybe if the tires weren't flat, I could have gone for a 10 mile round trip. Would've been fun!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 11, 2016)

Cracking old bikes!Great photos.


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 11, 2016)

Nice one mate! Love the pic of the blue room!


----------



## Rubex (Mar 12, 2016)

Love the photo of the old bike Dauntless  great set!


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 17, 2016)

you saw alot more than I did, then again I used this place as a break from travelling, good work dude didnt realise more bikes was hiding around aha


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Mar 17, 2016)

mockingbird said:


> you saw alot more than I did, then again I used this place as a break from travelling, good work dude didnt realise more bikes was hiding around aha



Ah yes, best to search through the undergrowth, no matter how intense it is. If I lived by those words, I would have found a few more gems.


----------

